# Left out...



## 1eyefishing (Dec 28, 2020)

Southbound. Gone.
Last December was the 'Saltwater December' thread. 3 weeks out of the month spent in Sebastian, Islamorada, and St. Marks...
This December, I haven't left the house to fish or hunt.
Now taking 7 or 8 days to get to hunt camp, then fish camp, then hunt camp again. Home for a doctor's appointment on the 6th of January.
Then more hunting and ChehawFrontier Days on 8th-10th. Then more fishing.
Just pulled in to hunt camp. Headed for a tree.
Will report...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 28, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


>


It is Bobcat season...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> It is Bobcat season...




This is the time of season when I'll hunt with 2 guns...
Like a .22mag rifle and a deer caliber Contender.
That cat is lucky today. I'm sitting with a 45-70 lever and a .41mag revolver.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 29, 2020)

Got my feeders refilled. 
Got my cameras reset.
 And just like that… fish camp!
72° and sunny!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Got my feeders refilled.
> Got my cameras reset.
> And just like that… fish camp!
> 72° and sunny!
> ...


Nice 22deg here,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Got my feeders refilled.
> Got my cameras reset.
> And just like that… fish camp!
> 72° and sunny!
> ...


Dadgumit... I hate you!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You be safe brother!! I want to see some Redfish in this thread!


----------



## slow motion (Dec 29, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Got my feeders refilled.
> Got my cameras reset.
> And just like that… fish camp!
> 72° and sunny!
> ...



Me and the missus are headed down to the panhandle tomorrow eve. Not sure if I will be able to get the boat wet this trip or not.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 29, 2020)

slow motion said:


> Me and the missus are headed down to the panhandle tomorrow eve. Not sure if I will be able to get the boat wet this trip or not.



Be aware...
-.8 ft low tide tomorrow morn... (winter full moon).


----------



## Rabun (Dec 30, 2020)

Hope to see some fins soon!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 30, 2020)

Dang it man!
Y'all gonna make me get out there and fish?
I need to...
...Rewire my electronics on my 15' jon.
...Rebuild the wood deck that floated away from my doorstep during one of this fall"s storms.  It is too heavy to move and blocking my driveway parking for my boat.
...Run to Tallahassee to pick up some RV parts and supplies. And probably a second trip for deck joists... Also need to buy another cooler for a fishbox.
Maybe fishing would be easier; we'll see...


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Dang it man!
> Y'all gonna make me get out there and fish?
> I need to...
> ...Rewire my electronics on my 15' jon.
> ...


I'll help you the best I can,,,,? ? ? ? 
What happened to your wiring?,,,,


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 30, 2020)

Something missing at the boat ramp today...



Mud boat...




Mud pelican...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 30, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> I'll help you the best I can,,,,? ? ? ?
> What happened to your wiring?,,,,



Unsealed connections+saltwater+8 months=trouble.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey @Nicodemus,  I think that Bobcat was eating mounds of rabbit pellets. There was tons of it along with deer scat in the food plot, but the rabbit pellets were mounded up much better.
 Several times I saw that cat take a big bite of something on the ground and chew hard and swallow hard before moving on. He was either eating grass or poop.  Pretty sure it wasn't grass. Ever heard of such?


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Unsealed connections+saltwater+8 months=trouble.


Maybe shrink wrap?,I used some really good electrical tape and ty straps on my plow connection's,,,,it's lasted two winters now, for up here, that's saying something,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Hey @Nicodemus,  I think that Bobcat was eating mounds of rabbit pellets. There was tons of it along with deer scat in the food plot, but the rabbit pellets were mounded up much better.
> Several times I saw that cat take a big bite of something on the ground and chew hard and swallow hard before moving on. He was either eating grass or poop.  Pretty sure it wasn't grass. Ever heard of such?




Can`t say that I have with felines. With canines, a lot. That`s strange? I`ll be checking with some of my swamper buddies and see what they think. 

Interesting....


----------



## slow motion (Dec 30, 2020)

1eyefishing said:


> Dang it man!
> Y'all gonna make me get out there and fish?
> I need to...
> ...Rewire my electronics on my 15' jon.
> ...


I had a work trip a month or so back. Hard to do chores when the fish are calling. Good luck with it my friend. Just got down. Step 1got the truck unloaded. Step 2 firing up the grill. Step 3 add hot Italian sausages and veggies to grill. Step 4 drink a cold beer while I watch the grill. Life is good. Most days anyway


----------



## Rabun (Dec 31, 2020)

Someone done pulled the plug in that creek


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 2, 2021)

Sat out most of Upson county's rain while I was in Saint mark's. Back at hunt camp now. They havin a monsoon down there. 
Should be back at fish camp on January 11th...
I need to ketch one more deer. Breakin out the pistols...


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Dang it man!
> Y'all gonna make me get out there and fish?
> I need to...
> ...Rewire my electronics on my 15' jon.
> ...


So what are you going to do on Day 2?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 3, 2021)

dwhee87 said:


> So what are you going to do on Day 2?



 I got all that stuff done except the deck work. I had to work around a lot of rain. Left my boat sitting there ready to fish when I get back.
 I didn't get out, but word is the trout are stacked up in the river in a 1/2 mile stretch.


----------



## slow motion (Jan 3, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Sat out most of Upson county's rain while I was in Saint mark's. Back at hunt camp now. They havin a monsoon down there.
> Should be back at fish camp on January 11th...
> I need to ketch one more deer. Breakin out the pistols...


Definitely a lot of rain. River is expected to be above flood stage shortly. Maybe you can float your deck back in place.?. All this fresh water may move the fish around a little.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 3, 2021)

Thinking I might head home a day early tomorrow. The deer hunting (alone on 480ac) has been unproductive, aaand... I haven't seen my wife this year. 
She better not have them Chippendale fellas in the house again.

 This has to be the sorriest salt water thread of LAST year. 
This year's will be better I promise...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 4, 2021)

P.S.-
8 days later, this Yeti is still holding most of the ice I put in it before I left home...


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> P.S.-
> 8 days later, this Yeti is still holding most of the ice I put in it before I left home...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058769


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 4, 2021)

I remember the days of putting things in the cooler to keep them from freezing!


----------



## slow motion (Jan 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> .
> This has to be the sorriest salt water thread of LAST year.
> This year's will be better I promise...


Does this mean we can expect the same entertainment as last winter from you? Showing off everything from your boating and fishing prowess to your culinary skills.


----------

